# Brass dispersion block group buy



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The above group buy is now running in the group buy subforum and needs at least 15 of you wanting one or 15 plates in total for it to go ahead. Plenty of you were asking for them so please sign up if you want one.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Pre-weekend Bump


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was really pleased with mine when I fitted it to my Classic. Worth getting IMO


----------



## sub7 (Nov 8, 2012)

what is the advantage of this, heat dissipation ?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm interested... But need more posts before I can see that section... (this being one!







)


----------



## jezzaus (Aug 28, 2014)

Ha ha. I'm in the same boat. Need another post or two! Here's one.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jezzaus said:


> Ha ha. I'm in the same boat. Need another post or two! Here's one.


Why don't you guys post in the "what's in your cup thread" Wee bit of conversation and your post count will fly up.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeh - good idea.... Only a few to go!

Can anyone outline the benefits?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Yeh - good idea.... Only a few to go!
> 
> Can anyone outline the benefits?


They don't react with the bolts is you chemical back flush. They will hold their heat for longer. They look nice!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Neill said:


> (a)They don't react with the bolts is you chemical back flush. (b)They will hold their heat for longer. ©They look nice!


a - That sounds like a benefit

b - That sounds like a benefit

c - Are you sure? How often do you gaze at the innards of your machine?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Drewster said:


> a - That sounds like a benefit
> 
> b - That sounds like a benefit
> 
> c - Are you sure? How often do you gaze at the innards of your machine?


I usually remove it and clean it every 1-2 weeks. The comment was a bit tongue in cheek though!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Neill said:


> I usually remove it and clean it every 1-2 weeks. The comment was a bit tongue in cheek though!


Phew!! I had an image of you sitting there stroking your shiny brass dispersion block hissing:

"Oooooooo Sh-Sh-Shiny Sh-Sh-Shiny Preshhhh-iusssss"


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Phew!! I had an image of you sitting there stroking your shiny brass dispersion block hissing:
> 
> "Oooooooo Sh-Sh-Shiny Sh-Sh-Shiny Preshhhh-iusssss"


He saves that for his Prince Albert piercing


----------



## donkeykong (Sep 5, 2014)

any of these left ?


----------

